# Gofundme (trying to raise cash for a Hawaii retreat)



## Kim Chee (Jan 15, 2016)

I just started a gofundme campaign to purchase land for a traveler's retreat in Hawaii for you. I didn't spend much time on it and it is rough. It needs work, ideas, inspiration and your money! (Sorry, I couldn't resist spangin' you guys). Anyway, if you have any pictures, videos, stories or rich aunties send them my way and I'll see how to best incorporate those things into making this campaign a success.


www.gofundme.com/nomadhome


----------



## etpyh (Jan 16, 2016)

So you are trying to raise money to start some sort of commercial camp ground?
Good luck with that.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 16, 2016)

etpyh said:


> So you are trying to raise money to start some sort of commercial camp ground?
> Good luck with that.



Nobody mentioned anything about commercial.

I may purchase some land in the next few days and then this campaign will no longer be necessary.


----------



## etpyh (Jan 16, 2016)

"
*Whoever who gives a dollar will be welcome to stop by for a tour and hang out.

*Whoever gives $5 can put up a tent and stay free for a week without having to help with chores. Yes, you'll have a place to stay in Hawaii for FREE!

*Whoever gives $100 will get to stay 2 weeks out of the year each year for 5 years for free. You'll also get a free ride to and from the nearest airport on your first visit."

This implies that your stay normally isn`t free to me. If you are intending to make some sort of volunteering, non commercial, site, why don`t you make yourself more clear instead of rating my post stupid?
Neither the question nor the good luck was meant sarcastic.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 16, 2016)

etpyh said:


> "
> *Whoever who gives a dollar will be welcome to stop by for a tour and hang out.
> 
> *Whoever gives $5 can put up a tent and stay free for a week without having to help with chores. Yes, you'll have a place to stay in Hawaii for FREE!
> ...



You are assuming that the stay normally isn't free. It is indeed free to everybody who is invited. There will be work that needs to be done, to do some of that work would be all I ask (read that as carry your own damn weight and not be a burden on others). The "free stays" would be for people who would probably not normally be invited, but happen to feel like supporting the project. You did read where I said it was to purchase land for a traveler's retreat for you, right? That is all it would be, just another place a person could call home and basically hang out, plant stuff, build a shack, take care of the land and whatever.

Anyway, this thread will hopefully be a moot point in a few days as I'm looking at some land to purchase now. If I do, I'll make a post about it and offer access on an invitation basis.


----------



## etpyh (Jan 16, 2016)

7xMichael said:


> You are assuming that the stay normally isn't free. It is indeed free to everybody who is invited.


Yes I assumed that the stay normally isn´t free, because otherwise it didn´t make much sense to me to be awarded with a free stay. The invitation practice explains that now, but how am I supposed to know that from the fundraiser post?
It is your job to make clear what your project is.
Even though I would doubt that it would help you course.
"Look I want to realize this travelers retreat I wouldn´t invite you to. Just need some money from you."



> You did read where I said it was to purchase land for a traveler's retreat for you, right?


You are aware that the term "retreat" doesn´t imply non-commercial, right?

All I wanted to do was pointing out, that you should make yourself more clear if you want succes with your campaign. But instead of thinking about wether the description might be a little unclear you are just acting offended, but hey you probably don´t need the campaign anyway...


Edit: Well acting offended might have been a little to strong.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 16, 2016)

@etpyh, I spent about 5 minutes creating the wording to just get the campaign started and post about it here looking for ideas. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 18, 2016)

I lived just down the road from there for a brief spell in Paauilo. Nice place to just sit on the cliffs, stare out at the water, and think. Have you procured your new land yet? And, I just have to ask....whatever became of the beard??!?!?!? did you finally succumb to the heat, and chop her?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 18, 2016)

iamwhatiam said:


> Have you procured your new land yet? And, I just have to ask....whatever became of the beard??!?!?!? did you finally succumb to the heat, and chop her?



I pulled down the gofundme campaign before receiving any funds. I did not want to be the one to put in the creative energy into designing an effective campaign and other than @etpyh's replies I received no others. 

I'm waiting for the use of a vehicle today to visit a 3 acre lot I have in mind. I'll let you know when something gets signed.

The beard isn't trouble in the heat for me so much. I wouldn't be taken seriously for work here if I still had it. What I have now is something between stubble and a short beard.

I do kind of miss the Dumbledore look though.


----------

